# No Power Driver Bonus Added On Pay



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Did anyone else notice that lyft did not include power driver bonus amount on the weekly summary? It states I earned it but no addition to my regular pay.. Only thing added to my pay is guaranteed hours, no PDB! Anybody else with this problem?


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes. I emailed them. Waiting for response.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

I got a response..


----------



## ImmerUber (Jan 5, 2016)

I had the same experience and I am a "Platinum" driver as well. About 5 minutes ago I sent an email through the normal Lyft channels. I'll update this forum with their response.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Same deal.


----------



## ImmerUber (Jan 5, 2016)

I received a similar response to Louis777.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, it happened to me. They got back to me right away saying they were aware & would be sending out an email about it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh good, it wasn't just me.
Still emailed them about it though.


----------



## Stlman (Feb 17, 2016)

Yep same here should be fine it happens we will get payed


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

@AskLyft on twitter stated it has been resolved, affected drivers should receive an email. Hopefully it isn't too late to be included in this week's deposit.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I haven't heard a word!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> I haven't heard a word!


All is now well...


----------



## Von64 (Mar 23, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


> All is now well...
> 
> View attachment 33112


What does soon mean?


----------



## Von64 (Mar 23, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


> All is now well...
> 
> View attachment 33112


All is well? Did you receive your corrected payout?


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Shorted my payment the pdb. Payment hit me bank account minus the pdb refund


----------



## Von64 (Mar 23, 2016)

rleezx said:


> Shorted my payment the pdb. Payment hit me bank account minus the pdb refund


Ok, so did mine but, I want and need all my money now not later.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

ATL2SD Yes, I also received a text.. No corrected email yet, my pay hit the bank for the week minus the PDB. Hopefully they'll just put in our express pay account for immediate withdrawal for whoever needs it.


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

no pdb paid this week. clear, concise communication regarding this matter. thank you lyft! you are the best!


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

They updated my weekly driver summary & gave me the wrong amount for my bonus. I'm short by $54.27. I hope they fix this


----------



## ImmerUber (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks like Lyft decided to terminate the PDB program effective the pay period 3/7 - 3/13:

1 - No PDB payment for the pay period 3/14 - 3/20
2 - Last PDB payment paid out for the pay period 3/7 - 3/13
3 - No communication regarding PDB payout issues until inquiry was made by drivers yesterday morning
4 - Responses are automated; no one at Lyft is actually reviewing our inquiries
5 - When accessing the contact section on the Lyft website to write them about the PDB issue, an automated message appears on the page stating:

"We are aware of an issue with Power Driver Bonus. Our engineering team is working to resolve this as quickly as possible.
We will communicate to all affected drivers as soon as we have a resolution.
We thank you for your patience."

6 - This is the third time in the past 4 weeks that Lyft did not pay on time, and the first that they have put out a systems-wide notice.
7 - Business writers speculate that Lyft is running very low on cash flow, which is why I speculate were not getting paid. The payment system is not new to them and glitches are not common in the corporate world when it comes to accounts payable. 

The larger issue looming for me is that I count on the money that I'm told I will get paid if I satisfy certain metrics. If timing weren't an issue, I'd back off a bit on my critical viewpoint. But, nowhere does Lyft state that PDB is subject to delays in remittance to the drivers. The fact they've been late three times now in such a short time span tells me they are having money issues.

My suggestion is keep writing them until they finally pay, and to find alternate streams of income, like Uber who prior to my experience with Lyft always paid on time for services rendered.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Von64 said:


> All is well? Did you receive your corrected payout?


Nope. No PDB in my payout this week. I've also been in contact with Lyft via email & they continue to reassure me I'll receive my PDB but I haven't seen it yet. No corrected summary either.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I haven't had any payment issues until this week myself.
Like others the PDB wasn't deposited with in my weekly earnings, nor is the summary updated with the bonus.
(Though unlike others I have no pressing need to get it immediately, but it'd be nice to, ya know, actually get what I earned)


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

ImmerUber said:


> Looks like Lyft decided to terminate the PDB program effective the pay period 3/7 - 3/13:
> 
> 1 - No PDB payment for the pay period 3/14 - 3/20
> 2 - Last PDB payment paid out for the pay period 3/7 - 3/13
> ...


Suuuuurrrre. Um...they just got $500million from GM alone, over $1 billion all together in the last round of fundraising. It's a glitch, and in my experience this is the first time PDB glitched. It's being worked on. If you know how long it should take to fix you must be a coding master. Maybe offer to help them debug?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> They updated my weekly driver summary & gave me the wrong amount for my bonus. I'm short by $54.27. I hope they fix this


They've updated mine but all the figures changed and were incorrect. They're continuing to work on it. Email support again with your new figures and explain it is still incorrect. May help engineering to find the bug.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

If your vehicle is older than a 2011 NO POWER BONUS FOR YOU!!


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, I emailed support again. It's an odd figure they came up with - I can't quite figure out the math they did to ger such a strange amount.

I am pretty confident that they will fix the issue. I've never had trouble with pay from them before and they've been very responsive to my recent support tickets.



BostonBarry said:


> They've updated mine but all the figures changed and were incorrect. They're continuing to work on it. Email support again with your new figures and explain it is still incorrect. May help engineering to find the bug.


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

UberLou said:


> If your vehicle is older than a 2011 NO POWER BONUS FOR YOU!!


Yeah, there was notice that said that as of March 7, you need a 2011 or newer vehicle to get the PDB.


----------



## ZoeOwner (Mar 23, 2016)

Still no PDB and support isn't even bothering responding to emails. How difficult is it to figure out 20%???? Lyft has been great up to now but when peoples pay starts to get jacked with people will certainly jump to the other side.


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

"Starting Monday, March 7 _(or February 1 in SFO, SAN, and SLC),_cars will need to be model year 2011 or newer in order to be eligible for Power Driver Bonus."

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214586477-Power-Driver-Bonus

I don't get the love for Lyft. I make more dough on Uber, almost always. I drove Lyft last night... first ping took 25 minutes to get.


----------



## ZoeOwner (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a 2016 model.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

666cartman666 said:


> "Starting Monday, March 7 _(or February 1 in SFO, SAN, and SLC),_cars will need to be model year 2011 or newer in order to be eligible for Power Driver Bonus."
> 
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214586477-Power-Driver-Bonus
> 
> I don't get the love for Lyft. I make more dough on Uber, almost always. I drove Lyft last night... first ping took 25 minutes to get.


2013 here...Lyft is busier in certain cities than others. Just as you LA Uber guys can play the surge game all week, other cities can't. Same game with Lyft, my man.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, I've got a 2011 - that's not the issue here. 

And I like lyft better because I make more money with tips & the PDB especially since surges with uber are not frequent or high and most pax would rather just wait out the surge. Plus I love seeing the destination right after acceptance, getting the full $5 for cancelations & that lyft will surge at the airport.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

So my weekly summary now shows the correct amount, but my deposit did not include any bonus money. I'm hoping they will deposit the bonus money right away (rather than waiting till next week and/or making it available through express pay - I shouldn't have to pay for their mistake - even if it is only 50 cents)


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> So my weekly summary now shows the correct amount, but my deposit food not include any bonus money. I'm hoping they will deposit the bonus money right away (rather than waiting till next week and/or making it available through express pay - I shouldn't have to pay for their mistake - even if it is only 50 cents)


Same here. Just logged into my dashboard & it's now showing my PDB.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

grayspinner Same here, if I was a betting man I'd say they'll put it available in our express pay rather than pay us 20% PDB x2 next week. Hopefully it shows up soon.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

No changes to my summary yet.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ImmerUber said:


> Looks like Lyft decided to terminate the PDB program effective the pay period 3/7 - 3/13:
> 
> *The fact they've been late three times now in such a short time span tells me they are having money issues.*
> 
> My suggestion is keep writing them until they finally pay, and to find alternate streams of income, like Uber who prior to my experience with Lyft always paid on time for services rendered.


If Lyft is suffering a reduction with inbound cash-flow, it's not because the operations overhead is increasing. All they do is skim 20% off the top of all revenue and pay us the remainder. A simple, redundant, lucrative process that's done thousands of times per day. Poor and/or greedy management would most likely be the culprit if a low overhead entity like Lyft or Uber runs short on cash.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

i didnt get my power drive bonus or my Weekly Guarantee as a new driver


honestly, this is my 3rd paycheck with Lyft and they dont seem to have paid me correctly on any of the 3 paychecks
it's always been off by a few dollars 
this week it was off by a couple hundred


PDB says they give me 10%-20%
it's been slightly off like 9.63% or something


anyone else have that problem too?


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Checked my bank account and my PDB is there! 24-48hrs to fix the problem.. Not bad Lyft! Hope everyone else got paid as well.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

No change in summary and no deposit yet here.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> No change in summary and no deposit yet here.


i haven't received a thing either


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

Luis777 said:


> Checked my bank account and my PDB is there! 24-48hrs to fix the problem.. Not bad Lyft! Hope everyone else got paid as well.


i noticed your deposit doesnt say direct deposit
do you know if it was an ACH or if it was an express pay transfer?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I got some of my pdb deposited directly today. It's the same won't amount they had initially on my weekly summary. I'm going to give it till tomorrow and see if they deposit the rest, after all they did correct my weekly summary.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I got a deposit but it's not the full amount of my bonus and guarantees. Wow this company is incompetent.


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

Full amount went in overnight.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Chrysallis it went in through ACH. It was there this morning!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok NOW my summary has changed, though nothing in the bank account


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

This is horrible
My summary finally changed to reflect my PDB
But I'm still being shorted a little more than $100 for the weekly guarantees


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Just received a partial payment.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Checked my weekly summary and now it correctly reflects my earnings, PDB, and guarantees.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Still nothing to show in my bank account


----------



## ImmerUber (Jan 5, 2016)

UPDATE: My weekly summary updated with the addition of the PDB last night and the full amount was deposited in two segments this morning. Very satisfied that Lyft paid as promised, disappointed that a billion dollar still suffers from "glitches" in paying their partners.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Got mine , just a little delay.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

ImmerUber said:


> UPDATE: My weekly summary updated with the addition of the PDB last night and the full amount was deposited in two segments this morning. Very satisfied that Lyft paid as promised, disappointed that a billion dollar still suffers from "glitches" in paying their partners.


How frequently would you say these "glitches" occur with regards to payment? Since I started driving for Uber and Lyft, roughly 12 months now, I have experienced one payment delay with Uber (for the full weeks fares, not just a portion of pay), and zero with Lyft.

Constantly evolving technology will sometimes create unforseen issues. While I was not affected by this weeks issue, it sounds like the Lyft issue was simply a glitch in the PDB calculations - and not the payment delivery system. Were people not paid on time for fares/tips? I realize that PDB pay can be $2-300, but the majority of your pay was in your accounts as expected, right?

Seems like a lot of complaining over a 2-3 day delay...


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I submitted a ticket to lyft two weeks ago. Still nothing! Terrible support!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Remainder of my PDB was deposited last night.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I received my whole amount today. 

This is the first pay issue I've had with lyft since I started driving in September


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Mine is settled as of today.

What irks me is that the system was working fine until this week. Haven't had a problem with payments on Lyft ever before so I don't know what was up.

I don't mind the delay but us Koreans have a proverb: a needle thief becomes a cow thief.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> What irks me is that the system was working fine until this week. Haven't had a problem with payments on Lyft ever before so I don't know what was up.


Constantly evolving/developing technology will occasionally result in bugs going live. Keep in mind that the PDB system just went over a major change. It sounds like the issues were resolved and payment was completed for the missing PDB for (most) drivers within a few days.

When Uber messed up FULL payment about 6 months ago (in Dallas and many other markets), there were drivers threatening lawsuits, among other things, lol.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

The change in PDB has been a few weeks and the guarantee bonus was also affected. So I don't buy the technology glitch. 

Lyft messed up and fessed up to the mistake. Good on Lyft for correcting it quickly.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> The change in PDB has been a few weeks and the guarantee bonus was also affected. So I don't buy the technology glitch.
> 
> Lyft messed up and fessed up to the mistake. Good on Lyft for correcting it quickly.


Well, a few weeks after release I could see them rolling out some code optimizations; mistakes happen.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Plus the fact not one person mentioned they weweren't affected. It was clearly a bug, bugs happen and they resolved it within three days, making an extra deposit.


----------



## Cityrush90 (Feb 1, 2016)

There's still something wrong with it for this week's, it wasn't added. When you go to the help page to notify them, it automatically states that they are aware before you comment. Crazy.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Hmm, mine was fine this week.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cityrush90 said:


> There's still something wrong with it for this week's, it wasn't added. When you go to the help page to notify them, it automatically states that they are aware before you comment. Crazy.


Mine has the warning, but no issues with guarantees/pdb bonus


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

This week's PDB and guarantees were fine for me.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Fine for me


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Fine for me


Oh so now you get bonuses all of a sudden??? I thought you proudly blew the roof of all the guarantees , and your acceptance sucked azz anyway on account of integrity?

Even if ya had the acceptance 90%... How you getting power driver on your cheerful obligatory 30 minute pickups???

Wasn't hiding from pings and bs-ing pax against every ethical fibre of you moral being???


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Oh so now you get bonuses all of a sudden??? I thought you proudly blew the roof of all the guarantees , and your acceptance sucked azz anyway on account of integrity?
> 
> Even if ya had the acceptance 90%... How you getting power driver on your cheerful obligatory 30 minute pickups???
> 
> Wasn't hiding from pings and bs-ing pax against every ethical fibre of you moral being???


Why, yes, he does...

Pretty sure BostonBarry gets PDB every week. This week should be no exception. He does that by not hiding from pings and bs-ing pax.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Oh so now you get bonuses all of a sudden??? I thought you proudly blew the roof of all the guarantees , and your acceptance sucked azz anyway on account of integrity?
> 
> Even if ya had the acceptance 90%... How you getting power driver on your cheerful obligatory 30 minute pickups???
> 
> Wasn't hiding from pings and bs-ing pax against every ethical fibre of you moral being???


LOL, scammers and people who suck at this and have no interest in actually working for money always attack the ones who can out-perform them.

If a ping is distant I accept. 90% of the time they cancel because they don't want to wait that long (probably had a driver 5 minutes away who is playing the system to avoid the ping and then they get stuck with me). The other 10% I send a preloaded text giving them my ETA and suggesting they cancel and try again if they would like to try for a closer driver. Most of them do cancel. And the very very rare few that I drive 20 minutes or more to are usually very grateful, tip more, and almost always end up having a 20 minute ride back toward the busy areas I just left. Fare for 20 minutes is usually about $30, so driving to them and back I earn $30 for 40 minutes work, not bad.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Integrity my foot... Yo're just eating up long range orders to get cancels for acceptance rate cherry picking.

Which sets you apart HOW from all those people you're judging on?

Oh well self-righteous moralizers always got an excuse... If you run out of em, then it's suddenly cuz god loves you seeing how you're the faithful, and everybody else is a buncha heathen scammers right??

"Barry Uber Alles" should be your nickname, it reflects far more accurately and doesn't smear the good people of Boston by association



BostonBarry said:


> LOL, scammers and people who suck at this and have no interest in actually working for money always attack the ones who can out-perform them.
> 
> If a ping is distant I accept. 90% of the time they cancel because they don't want to wait that long (probably had a driver 5 minutes away who is playing the system to avoid the ping and then they get stuck with me). The other 10% I send a preloaded text giving them my ETA and suggesting they cancel and try again if they would like to try for a closer driver. Most of them do cancel. And the very very rare few that I drive 20 minutes or more to are usually very grateful, tip more, and almost always end up having a 20 minute ride back toward the busy areas I just left. Fare for 20 minutes is usually about $30, so driving to them and back I earn $30 for 40 minutes work, not bad.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Integrity my foot... Yo're just eating up long range orders to get cancels for acceptance rate cherry picking.
> 
> Which sets you apart HOW from all those people you're judging on?
> 
> ...


Wow, someone clearly has no argument as he has taken this personally since the beginning. Don't like being called a fraud? Stop committing fraud. Don't want to be called a cheat? Don't cheat. Want to earn the most money? Stop hiding from jobs and abusing a system meant to reward drivers who actually want to provide the service. Better yet, why don't you just stop driving? You clearly can't handle it. Move one. Doesn't work for you. No shame in it. I'd make a lousy barber, so I don't cut hair.

I give my riders the choice. If they want to wait 20 minutes for me, I'll drive to them and they'll usually reward me. Most of them don't want to wait and do the cancelling for me. Either way my acceptance rate stays intact, I earn more money, and my riders get the service they want. I've posted dozens of screenshots of pay summaries and my 1099 and Profit and Loss. If you honestly think my way of doing things is wrong, I'd welcome the debate. But if you're going to behave like a child just because you can't be bothered to actually improve yourself and take ownership of your ability to earn, then just sit down and be quiet so the adults can talk.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Could you possibly stop slandering me???

Jesus...

Also, I realize you do NOT live in an area where you may well get 15 -cancelling- 30min pings an hour, but please realize that it's a mess you're not familiar with.

I can't give em a choice, it takes 4:30 (more than an hour to duck an hour's worth!) on average to cancel one sitting there and contacting them and talking them into trying again, or 10 minutes driving (they DO change minds)...since Lyft's estimate runs the slightly shorter TOLL road, IMPOSSIBLE to even collect cancellations off people that made me drive 20 mins then cancelled out...

And oh yeah, collecting a bunch of them-cancelleds from texting incessantly, then using that to cherry pick is total cheating too, so off your high horse you go

QUOTE="BostonBarry, post: 951309, member: 26254"]Wow, someone clearly has no argument as he has taken this personally since the beginning. Don't like being called a fraud? Stop committing fraud. Don't want to be called a cheat? Don't cheat. Want to earn the most money? Stop hiding from jobs and abusing a system meant to reward drivers who actually want to provide the service. Better yet, why don't you just stop driving? You clearly can't handle it. Move one. Doesn't work for you. No shame in it. I'd make a lousy barber, so I don't cut hair.

I give my riders the choice. If they want to wait 20 minutes for me, I'll drive to them and they'll usually reward me. Most of them don't want to wait and do the cancelling for me. Either way my acceptance rate stays intact, I earn more money, and my riders get the service they want. I've posted dozens of screenshots of pay summaries and my 1099 and Profit and Loss. If you honestly think my way of doing things is wrong, I'd welcome the debate. But if you're going to behave like a child just because you can't be bothered to actually improve yourself and take ownership of your ability to earn, then just sit down and be quiet so the adults can talk.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

> ....texting incessantly....


Seriously? Sending one message that says:

"Greetings, this is Barry your Lyft Driver. The Lyft ETA seems to be a little off, Waze says I will arrive at approximately x:xx, if that is too long to wait you can cancel and try again, you may get matched with a closer driver. Or just let me know you're happy waiting and I'll be on my way immediately. Thanks!"

This is a message I have saved (along with a couple other useful ones) as a "quick response" in the droid messaging app. So all I need to do is tap it and it fills in, then I enter my ETA into the text and send. As I said earlier, they almost all cancel. And they aren't getting texts "incessantly", they get one. So stop making excuses.

The rest of your message is gibberish. "more than an hour to duck an hour's worth" ??????

Just do the job, everything else falls into place.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Barry they don't freakin respond 75-90% of the time....they pick up their phone 3 minutes later to call, angrily, "buddy where you at?"

2 in 10 think you're scamming...them. Right that moment. Gunning for $5

1 in 10, usually a noob with no pic, with a vague name like John, swears he'll get you fired for discrimination.....xcept I got no idea what exactly I could be discriminating with all that informative nothing in his profile and haven't heard his voice or accent yet

And 1 in 20 calls every 15 seconds to taunt you chanting "cancel cancel no you cancel hahahahaha"


...to my knowledge, I'm my town's surrounding's only regular night driver who WILL pick up young black males and people with Spanish name between midnight and five.hat's what they tell me.

So, should I maybe spend time "not hiding" using my days to sit in rush hour traffic for blown guarantees, so I can spend my nights arguing with people 27 miles down a toll road????

.....Or maybe I can just, you know, give my awesome, underserved , and widely discriminated-against local clientelle exactly what they need???

Cuz me, I'll drive 6'5" African Americans, people named Alejandro, 300-400kg of tipsy Armenian dudes, or various no-English groups of people at the weirdest hours, or a girl with an extreme Asian accent who made the mistake of dropping her pin next door to a "massage parlor". At 330am.. Plus was actually at another block with another chevron station (what she aimed to pin) entirely....

Long as they ain't blatantly thugs and are courteous, I don't care... Actually no, I do, I *prefer* them.

Cuz white rich dude 30 minutes away heading to local McD/711 can get a better ride or someone else....these dudes? They been pinging away on both apps for. 2-3 hours and are stranded


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow. The amount of prejudice in your post leaves me with nothing to say. Just wow. Good luck in life, buddy. I've shared all the useful info I could at this point.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lmfao!!!!


----------

